# Pork Shots



## Steve Kroll (Sep 27, 2012)

I have to bring appetizers to an upcoming get together, so I've been looking around for ideas. I saw this on another forum, and thought it might be worth trying. The idea is that you wrap a piece of Kielbasa sausage with a piece of bacon, sprinkle some brown sugar on top, and then put it on the grill or smoker.

The Smoke Ring

I've also seen variations where people put a cube of cream cheese on top of the sausage before adding the brown sugar. 

Sounds delicious to me!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2012)

It does sound good!  Now I'm thinking, Italian sausage?  Andouille? Chorizo?

When I make ABTs, I mix some seasonings into the cream cheese.  You could also consider a flavored spreadable cheese like Boursin.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 27, 2012)

I was actually thinking bratwurst with sauerkraut, thousand island dressing, and Swiss cheese might be good, too. A Reuben shot? Why not.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I was actually thinking bratwurst with sauerkraut, thousand island dressing, and Swiss cheese might be good, too. A Reuben shot? Why not.




Great idea!


----------



## roadfix (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks good.  These (or variations of) are so much easier to prepare than ABT's.  You can whip dozens of these out in no time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks and sounds very good.  I'm interested!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh Yeah! Sounds interesting! Got to try it!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 1, 2012)

What a great idea!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 4, 2012)

This looks great. I'm going to try something like this but a sweet something.  I do like the cream cheese idea say mix it with dark brown sugar?Ot maybe spoon some sweetened creme fraiche over the bites.
kades


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2012)

I made pork shots tonight as a snack with cocktails.

Kilebasa wrapped in bacon and cream cheese seasoned with garlic and onion powder, paprika S&P.

I smoked them on the Weber and topped them with the cream cheese when they were almost done as I didn't want to have the cheese melt and run off.

Really good.  SO and I loved them and discussed options for next time.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 8, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I made pork shots tonight as a snack with cocktails.
> 
> Kilebasa wrapped in bacon and cream cheese seasoned with garlic and onion powder, paprika S&P.
> 
> ...



They look fantastic!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 8, 2012)

They really do look good! My event is coming up this weekend so I'm planning to make some of these, too.

Andy, did you use the brown sugar at all?


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 8, 2012)

Those look great, andy...


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks guys.

I didn't use brown sugar.  SO didn't like the idea.  I smoked them with hickory.  Not particularly low and slow.  I wanted the bacon crisp and because I got a late start.  Also needed the Weber for dinner which was a small rib roast.


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 8, 2012)

Things like pork shots and ABTs .. im not sure benefit from low and slow... I mean low and slow is used to break the meat dow.. and i dont see the reason with a lot of those kind of things... But i think its more out pf convienience... Smoker is going so lets throw this on...


----------

